# A Newbie



## DayStar (Dec 4, 2008)

Hello Everyone. 
A friend of mine (MA-Caver) invited me into this forum. I had some training in Tae Kwon Do and became Yellow Belt in a Community College in Oregon. While I was  on a White Belt level, someone had commented "Don't let the white belt fool you" and called me "Xena Warrior". I must have fought pretty well during the pratice, er sparring. I was quite flattered and surprised because I didn't think I was doing a good job. 
Later, during the second level, I was praticing with a white belt, he commented after class that I helped him enjoyed it because I laughed with encouragment for him to keep trying and keep going whenever he mess up now and then. 
I wouldn't mind continuing the class, but for some reason I started to slack off. The teacher noticed and tried to give me motovation. Well, I couldn't continue now anymore because I moved into Utah and I got married. 
That's all for now about me regarding to Martial Arts. 
:boing1:


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 4, 2008)

*WELCOME *DayStar to Martial Talk! 

Enjoy your stay! 

Everyone... meet my friend ... friend... meet everyone!


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 4, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Dec 4, 2008)

MACaver is a great poster on here so I am glad to meet a friend of his.

Welcome to Martial talk!!


----------



## Carol (Dec 4, 2008)

Any friend of MA-Caver's is a friend of mine.  :asian:  

Welcome aboard DayStar!  So glad you joined us.  :wavey:


----------



## DayStar (Dec 4, 2008)

Thank you everyone for the sweet welcome. I hope to find this site useful and fun to use for a long time. Just a curious question for everyone: what make you join into the martial art class or training?  I signed up for Tae Kwon Do class in college merely for fun and curiosity and for exercise with a friend of mine.  I enjoyed learning how to break through a piece of wood. It was amazing how it works.
:boing1:


----------



## morph4me (Dec 4, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MT .


----------



## Drac (Dec 4, 2008)

Any friend of MA-Caver is MORE than welcome...


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 4, 2008)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Kacey (Dec 4, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## arnisador (Dec 4, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## MBuzzy (Dec 4, 2008)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting!!!


----------



## exile (Dec 4, 2008)

DayStar said:


> Thank you everyone for the sweet welcome. I hope to find this site useful and fun to use for a long time. Just a curious question for everyone: what make you join into the martial art class or training? I signed up for Tae Kwon Do class in college merely for fun and curiosity and for exercise with a friend of mine. I enjoyed learning how to break through a piece of wood. It was amazing how it works.



Welcome, DayStargood to have you with us!

I got into TKD because I wanted a very hard style MA for self-defense. TKD proved to be that for me, and that's how I train it: structured violence that you can use to keep yourself in one piece should the need arise. And I believe that an increasing number of people are studying it, and the traditional martial arts in general, for just that purpose.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Dec 5, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 5, 2008)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Happy Posting!


----------



## zDom (Dec 5, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## MasterWright (Dec 6, 2008)

Welcome to MT , hope you get back into things when you have some time for yourself


----------



## seasoned (Dec 6, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Dec 8, 2008)

welcome to MT

B


----------

